# קרדיטים- חתונה בגליל  	  	 	 		 		  		 			            |נשיקה



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

קרדיטים- חתונה בגליל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










|נשיקה 
אז אחרי אינסוף התלבטויות וציפייה לתמונות
אפשר להתחיל?


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

מי אנחנו? 
קורל ואלעד
אני בת 26 והוא בן 29 (כמעט 30) גרים בצפון, אני סטודנטית להפרעות בתקשורת וסייעת במרפאה וטרינרית והוא מהנדס מכונות ולומד לתואר שני.
אלעד אוהב מאוד ספרים (ביבלופיל בהגדרה מילונית) בעיקר ספרי פנטזיה, בונה דגמים ברמה שמרשימה כל מקצוען בתחום, ונגר חובב
אני אוהבת מאוד בע"ח ונהנת בעבודה שלי במרכז הוטרינרי, חובבת יצירה מכל מיני חומרים והכי אוהבת שופינג 
שנינו מתנדבים יחד בעמותת אתגרים בחוג אתגר שמארגן טיולים לנכים, אוהבים מאוד לטייל בכל הארץ, והורים לכלבה מקסימה בת 4 בשם לולי שבטוחה לגמרי שהיא תינוקת (עם קצת פרווה).


----------



## FayeV (8/6/13)

יש, איזה כיף!! 
כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

קיוויתי שתהיי פה


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

איך הכרנו? 
אני הייתי בתקופה של סוף זוגיות ארוכה ובמצב לא הכי טוב בחיי האישיים והוא היה על סף להרשם לאתר הכרויות מיאוש על כך שהוא לא מוצא את מה שהוא מחפש. 
בשבת ארוכה ומשעממת במיוחד החלטתי להיכנס לצ'אט כדי למצוא מקום לפרוק בו קצת מהמתחים שלי ומה שעברתי באותה תקופה, כשאני חוסמת כל אדם שניסה לשאול אותי איך אני נראית או בעל כינוי מוזר כלשהו.
ואיכשהו התחלתי לדבר עם א'26 (זה היה הכינוי שלו אז לפני 3 שנים) השיחה התגלגלה וגילנו תחומי עניין משותפים, הוא הציע שנעבור לדבר בסקייפ ואיכשהו הסכמתי, עד היום לא ברור לי איך
כל הזמן חשבתי לעצמי שזה בסדר לדבר איתו כי במילא אף פעם לא ניפגש...
וככה המשכנו לדבר שבועיים ושלושה וכמעט חודש עד שיום אחד הוא פשוט שאל- מתי רואים אותך? אז עניתי לו- היום זה נוח לך?
תוך 4 שעות נפגשנו ומיד נוצר קליק חזק, אני עדיין חששתי ולא הייתי בטוחה לאן זה ילך, אבל לאט לאט נפתחתי והבנתי שהוא האדם שאני רוצה להיות איתו, והשאר היסטוריה
עברנו לגור יחד אחרי 7 חודשים והחלטנו להפוך להיות ידועים בציבור לאחר שנתיים, חצי שנה אחרי זה הוא הציע לי נישואין 


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

הסכם זוגיות- 
החלטנו לחתום אצל עו"ד על הסכם חיים משותפים שכולל בתוכו גם הסכם ממון, הרקע היה הרצון שלנו לקנות יחד בית ועורך הדין היה מקצועי ומאוד נחמד והציע לנו להכניס גם סעיפים שונים שקשורים בחיי זוגיות ולא רק מבחינת ממון, את ההסכם העברנו לביהמ"ש השלום שנתן לו תוקף של פסק דין, אני ממליצה לכל אחד שעומד להתחתן להכין הסכם כזה, מהסיבה הפשוטה שבזמן הניסוח שלו כל צד חושב בצורה הכי הגיונית והומנית שיש, ברגע שרוצים להיפרד כל אחד יחשוב ישר על איך לדפוק כמה שיותר את השני, פה היתה לנו הזדמנות לחשוב ולדבר על אי ההסכמות ביננו בלי רצון לפגוע ובלי כעס, במקום להשאיר את הדברים האלה מתחת לשטיח הוצאנו אותם לאוויר ודיברנו עליהם עד שהגענו לפתרון שמקובל על שנינו. וזה נתן לשנינו תחושת ביטחון, כי הנה אנחנו במצב שבו הוצאנו את השדים שיכלו להגיע בעתיד.
החלטנו שהילדים שלנו יתחנכו במסגרת חילונית ציונית (אלא אם כן 2 הצדדים מסכימים אחרת) במקרה של פרידה אנחנו מחויבים ללכת ל-3 חודשים של טיפול זוגי או גישור לפרידה לפני הפרידה הסופית בפועל, וכמובן הכנסנו סעיפים שקשורים במתן גט כדי למנוע מצב של אי מתן גט.


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/6/13)

עשיתם דרך משפחה חדשה?


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

דווקא לא 
אצל עו"ד פרטי בשם רון ישי


----------



## spur (8/6/13)

אשמח לשמוע על העלות של הסכם אצל עו"ד 
לעומת אצל משפחה חדשה

תודה!
מזל טוב!


----------



## ברבורה (8/6/13)

אנחנו עשינו דרך משפחה חדשה 
מאוד מרוצים


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/6/13)

אפשר לשאול על העלות?


----------



## ברבורה (9/6/13)




----------



## spur (10/6/13)

אשמח גם לפירוט של העלות


----------



## ani4ka4 (8/6/13)

אשמח לקבל את השם של העו"ד 
תודה


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

רשמתי למטה 
רון ישי


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

הצעת נישואין- 
אקדים ואומר שממש אבל ממש הופתעתי מההצעה וזאת הסיבה שהיא היתה כל כך מרגשת ומיוחדת בשביל שנינו.
אלעד התחיל לחפש טבעת 3 חודשים לפני ההצעה והטבעת עצמה היתה אצלו שבועיים, הוא חיכה בסבלנות ליום ההולדת ה25 שלי כדי להפתיע אותי.
ביום ההולדת שלי קמתי וקיבלתי ארוחת בוקר למיטה, אחר כך נסענו לטיול טרקטורונים, רכבנו על סוסים ואכלנו במסעדה, ובצהריים הגענו עייפים ושמחים לצימר, היה מקסים ופשוט לא חשדתי בכלום, היה לי ברור שנהיה ביחד והיה לי ברור שנרצה להתחתן בצורה זו או אחרת אבל אחרי שהתעוררתי משנת הצהריים הוא נישק אותי ושאל אותי אם אנשא לו והייתי בטוחה שהוא צוחק
אמרתי לו- בטח שכן! נישקתי אותו חזרה וכשפתחתי את העיניים ושאלתי אותו אם הוא רציני ראיתי טבעת מקסימה!
התרגשתי מאוד, הייתי באמת בהלם, הייתי בטוחה שהטבעת לא תתאים לי וניסיתי לענוד אותה וגיליתי שהיא מתאימה בדיוק!
הוא גנב את הטבעת האהובה עלי בשביל לבדוק את המידה שלי 


----------



## אביה המואביה (10/6/13)

וואו, איזו טבעת מיוחדת!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

תכנון חתונה- 
האירוסין היו משמחים מאוד ולא מיהרנו לחפש מקום ולסגור תאריך, נהננו מהתקופה של ההתרגשות מההצעה ומהידיעה שאנחנו עומדים להתחתן, התחלנו לחפש מקום רק חודש וחצי אחרי כן, בהתחלה אני רציתי חתונה אזרחית וטקס בקפריסין וא' שהוא מאוד ציוני ומסורתי ביקש שזה יהיה טקס דתי והסכמתי.
בגלל שהיה מדובר בקיץ החלטנו שאנחנו לא נתחתן בעונה הנוכחית וניקח את הזמן עם ההכנות לעונת החתונות הבאה, כך שבפועל התחתנו 11 חודשים לאחר הצעת האירוסין.
בסך הכל זאת היתה החלטה נכונה בשביל שנינו, היינו רגועים, יכולנו לבחור את הספקים הכי טובים כי אף אחד לא היה תפוס, והיה לנו זמן לשנות את דעתינו אם רצינו בנוגע לספק כזה או אחר.
עוד משהו שהיה לנו חשוב- לא לבחור אף ספק שהוא עמוק בתעשייה הזאת שמכונה תעשיית החתונות, לא רצינו צלם שמצלם רק חתונות ודי ג'יי שמתמחה בחתונות ושום ספק שהוא יותר מידי מתועש ומנסה למכור את עצמו, סרבנו לשלם מחירים מטורפים שמצדיקים את עצמם כי "זאת חתונה" והלכנו עם תחושות הבטן שלנו בכל מה שקשור לספקים.


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

בחירת מקום- 
אני צפונית במקור ואלעד ואני מאוד אוהבים את הגליל, רצינו מקום שישקף את האהבה שלנו לטבע ולנוף הגלילי הקסום, חיפשו בהתחלה בבית אורן ולא הרגשנו ששני המקומות שם טבעיים ומתאימים לנו, לבסוף הגענו לאוהל יעל ואז ידענו שזה "זה"
החשש העיקרי היה שהמבוגרים והנכים לא יסתדרו כל כך עם הטופוגרפיה הטבעית של המקום, יש שם בעיקר חצץ ואבן טבעית, החלטנו ללכת על זה בכל זאת כי המקום מקסים בעיננו ופשוט לא ראינו את עצמינו מתחתנים במקום אחר.


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

אוהל יעל


----------



## Virginia Gal (9/6/13)

הייתי בחתונה האוהל יעל ופשוט התאהבתי במקום!
מהמם מהמם מהמם!


----------



## החלפתיניק (9/6/13)

הייתם מרוצים מההתנהלות מולם?


----------



## American Starfish (11/6/13)

מיכאל ואביטל מקסימים! 
אמנם לא התחתנו שם, אבל לקחנו אותם כקייטרינג... בהשראת חתונה שהייתי בה ב"אוהל יעל" לפני כשנה וחצי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



האוכל מעולה והגישה שלהם גם


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

עוד מהמקום 
בערב


----------



## jess r (10/6/13)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר לשאול כמה מוזמנים היו לכם?


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

רבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
רצינו מאוד להרשם דרך צוהר, אבל הם לא מחתנים באיזור הגליל ובחוסר ברירה נרשמנו לרבנות כרמיאל, נורא התלבטתי אם לכתוב עליהם אבל אני חייבת להוציא את זה- אם יש לכם אפשרות- אל תרשמו שם לנישואים!! 
ההורים של א' התחתנו בחו"ל והכתובה שלהם לא בעברית, משום מה הם החליטו שזה אל מוצא חן בעינינו ושיגעו אותנו עם בקשות לכל מיני אישורים, מזלינו הגדול היה שאחותו התחתנה שנה וחצי לפנינו (וממנה לא דרשו את כל זה כי היא נרשמה ברבנות אחרת) אז הבאנו להם את תעודת הנישואים שלה ופתרנו את העניין.
אחר כך הגיעה הרבנית שהדריכה אותי שזה היה השיא של הסיוט, בפגישה הראשונה היא נתנה לי עלון של עמותת אפרת, בפגישה השנייה היא בזבזה 45 דקות בלספר לי רכילויות וסיפורי צדיקים במקום להדריך אותי ואז החליטה שצריך עוד פגישה כי לא הספקנו הכל (מעניין איך זה קרה...) כך שנאלצתי להיפגש איתה 3 פעמים, כשהפעם האחרונה היתה 4 ימים לפני החתונה וכבר הייתי ממש בלחץ והפגישה היתה שעה וחצי 
אבל..... הטבילה במקווה היתה שווה את הכל, הרגשתי מצוין והתרגשתי... פירוט פה בהמשך


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

Save the date- 
שמרנו על פשטות, לקחנו תמונה שאהבנו של שנינו
העברנו לpower point  וכתבנו את התאריך וכמה מילים
הכי פשוט, הכי זול והכי מעביר את המסר.


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

הזמנות 
היה לנו ברור שאנחנו רוצים תמונה שלנו על ההזמנה, ולא רצינו משהו הומוריסטי כגון קריקטורות, ביקשנו מהצלמים שלנו לצלם את ההזמנה,נסענו לאוהל יעל בסוף ינואר, היה קר וקצת בוצי אבל שעתיים וחצי לתוך השקיעה הניבו תוצאות מעולות, הצלמים שלנו השקיעו ועשו לנו סדרת צילומים שהיא מעבר לצילומי הזמנה בלבד והחוויה היתה כיפית ושימשה כהכנה טובה ליום הצילומים של החתונה, בסוף בחרנו 2 תמונות ובבית הדפוס עיצבו לנו לפי מה שביקשנו


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

הצד השני 
זה המקום להגיד תודה למי שעזרו לי בהתלבטות עם התמונות להזמנה!


----------



## Freckled Fawn (8/6/13)

מהמם...


----------



## FayeV (8/6/13)

יצא ממש ממש יפה 
כל הכבוד לכם וצלמים! יצאה הזמנה נהדרת.


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/6/13)

הזמנה יפיפיה!


----------



## pilpelet4u (10/6/13)

מקסים!


----------



## Shmutzi (9/6/13)

הזמנה מדהימה! 
כ"כ משדרת אהבה (וגם אהבה לבעלי חיים שזה לא פחות חשוב  )


----------



## arapax (10/6/13)

מקסים 
המבט של הכלבלבונת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם - התחתנתם בדיוק שנתיים אחרינו


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

מסיבת רווקים\רווקות- 
אני לא רציתי מסיבת רווקות, לא רציתי שהבנות יוציאו כסף על יאכטה או מועדון או משהו כזה, מה גם שרובן סטודנטיות והיה להן קשה להגיע כל אחת מהאונ' שלה ברחבי הארץ, החלטתי לוותר על העניין ובמקום זה עשו לי מסיבונת אחרי הטבילה במקווה.
אלעד לעומת זאת זכה במסיבת רווקים כפולה, גם היה במועדון חשפנות כלשהו וגם עשה יום למחרת על האש עם כל החברים.
לפני שהוא נסע לסופ"ש נתתי לו שטר של 20 ₪ ואמרתי לו שזאת מתנה ממני, שיזמין לעצמו לאפ דאנס מהחשפנית הכי מכוערת שהוא מוצא במועדון  
עד היום השטר הזה אצלו בכיס...


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

טבילה והילולה- 
הטבילה במקווה היתה הרבה יותר ממה שציפיתי, נסעתי עם אמא, גיסתי, חמתי, ועוד 3 חברות.
הן חיכו לי בחוץ בזמן שטבלתי, הטבילה היתה מאוד נעימה, הבלנית בירכה אותי בברכות יפות ומכל הלב, היא היתה מאוד נעימה ונחמדה אלי, המקווה עצמו ממש ממש יפה ומטופח, נקי ונעים.
יצאתי משם ואז נפל לי האסימון- אני מתחתנת מחר! וזה כמובן מאוד ריגש אותי.
בחוץ חיכו לי כולן עם עלי ורדים וזרקו עלי את העלים ושרנו קצת ורקדנו, ברכתי את כולן בהרבה ברכות והיה ממש שמח.
אחר כך נסענו כולן אלי הביתה, אכלו ושתינו כל מיני דברים, אמא שלי וגיסתי הכינו כמה משחקי חברה ממש חמודים. והיה ממש כיף ואינטימי.


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

איפור+ שיער- 
ניבה ויואלא
אני גרה בצפון והמבחר של אנשי מקצוע מאוד טובים קטן, בכל זאת בעזרת כמה חברות של חברות הגעתי לניבה ויואלא. מכאן והלאה יש לי רק מילים טובות ומחמאות לספר!
ניבה היא מאפרת מוכשרת ברמה בלתי רגילה, היא הצליחה להוציא ממני את היופי הטבעי שלי, נראיתי מדהים! אפילו אלעד ששונא שאני מתאפרת החמיא לי ואמר שאני יפיפה.
היכולת שלה להוציא ממני את הטוב ביותר ולהראות כאילו זה הכי טבעי ממש התאימה למה שחיפשתי.
כמתנה לגיסתי ולאמא שלי היא איפרה וסירקה גם אותן, הן נראו מעולה והאיפור החזיק על הערב.
לגבי התסרוקת- היה לי די נוח, לקראת הסוף כבר כאבו לי כל הסיכות כי אני לא רגילה, אבל גם פה, למרות כמויות הספריי שהיה לי על השיער התסרוקת נראתה מאוד טבעית ולא מעוצבת מידי.
ניבה הקרינה תחושה של מקצועיות, אדיבות והיא כל כך מוכשרת שזה הרגיש כאילו היא הניפה עלי שרביט קסם שהוציא ממני את היופי הטבעי שלי


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

עוד 
סוף שיער ותחילת איפור


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

פה השיער עוד לא אסוף


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)




----------



## ronitvas (9/6/13)

אווווווו מדהימה! 
תמונה להגדלה!


----------



## ani4ka4 (9/6/13)

נראה מקסים  
שיהיה במזל טוב


----------



## Shmutzi (9/6/13)

איזה יופי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/6/13)

תמונה מהממת! 
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Guronet (9/6/13)

את ממש יפה ומיוחדת בעיני! 
העייים שלך צחוקות כאלה והשיער שובב ומקסים
אהבתי!
חבל שניבה היתה כבר תפוסה כשבדקתי איתה


----------



## לולית23 (10/6/13)

איזה כיף לקבל מחמאות כאלה
גם אני כמעט ופספסתי אותה כי היתה מישהי שהתלבטה עליה
אני עטתי על המציאה


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)




----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

ואיך אפשר בלי לעשות שטויות?


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

אני מתה על התמונות האלה 
יכולה להמשיך להעלות אותן כל היום


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/13)

גם את זאת להגדיל!


----------



## yael rosen (9/6/13)

אני רוצה להגיב לכל תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
יש יוזרים שממש מרגש לראות את הפנים שמאחוריהם - את אחת מהם!
התמונות מדהימות ואני מחכה בכיליון עיניים להמשך


----------



## Norma Desmond (9/6/13)

תמונות נהדרות, את נראית יפיפיה!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

אחרונה, עכשיו גם עם החתן


----------



## ברבורה (8/6/13)

אדיר


----------



## tintintin1 (9/6/13)

תמונה מקסימה


----------



## hillala8 (9/6/13)

איזה כיף לך 
גם אותי ניב איפר וסירקה, והיא במת מוכשרת ומקסימה.
מעטות המאפרות בצפון ברמה שלה (גם כישרון וגם איכות החומרים שהיא משתמשת).


----------



## Bobbachka (9/6/13)

WoW!! 
את יפיפיה!
כמה שאת קורנת!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

שמלה- 
כשהתארסנו והתחלתי לחפש שמלה חשתי בעיקר יאוש, 
מעבר לכך שאני לא במידה סטנדרטית ולא דוגמנית כל השמלות שראיתי לא התקרבו לסגנון שלי, לא רציתי להרגיש מחופשת, לא התחשק לי להגיע להמון מדידות, המילה "סלון כלות" הלחיצה אותי, לא רציתי להראות כמו מלכה או נסיכה או איזה משהו שאני ממש לא.
ושוב אחות של אלעד באה לעזרתי והמליצה לי על בהדרה.
בהדרה תופרת שמלות כלה אישיות, כל שמלה היא מכינה לפי מה שמתאים למי שמגיעה אליה, מעבר למה שאת רוצה שיהיה לך היא עושה שמלה שממש תתאים לך ולאופי שלך.
מעבר לכך יש לה את האפשרות של שמלה אקולוגית, רעיון שמאוד מצא חן בעיני. את מביאה לה שמלה לבנה כלשהי והיא בשימוש בשאריות בדים שיש לה בסטודיו מכינה לך שמלת כלה מחודשת, המחיר כמובן הרבה יותר זול.
ככה החל התהליך שלי, חיפשתי ומצאתי שמלה בצבע שמנת שמאוד אהבתי ובהדרה הכינה לי ממנה שמלה מדהימה!
תוך 2 פגישות ו5 שעות בלבד של תפירה היא הכינה לי שמלה מחמיאה, נוחה, אצילית, מיוחדת, מותאמת לאופי שלי, מותאמת לגזרה ולמבנה שלי, והכי חשוב הוא שאני הייתי שותפה מלאה לתהליך, זאת היתה חווית יצירה ברמה שונה ממה שהכרתי, יכולתי לראות איך השמלה קורמת עור וגידים ויצאתי ממנה מרוצה מאוד. אני ממליצה עליה מכל הלב.
החיסרון היחיד של השמלה- אין רוכסן מאחורה, מה שאומר שלבשתי אותה לפני שהתחלתי עם האיפור והתסרוקת, לא ממש הפריע לי אבל בכל זאת היה שם

אגב היא שדרגה גם לאמא שלי את השמלה שלה, היתה לה שמלה של מעצבת ששכבה כמה שנים בארון והיא הוסיפה לה שרוולים וסידרה, התאימה, הוסיפה, ואמא שלי נראתה מקסים!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

עוד תמונות כמובן


----------



## SSnow (9/6/13)

שמלה יפיפיה!! 
קודם כל המון מזל טוב! את יפיפיה! וממש אהבתי את כל השילוב של השיער, האיפור והשמלה. (אך השמלה!) 

אם ניתן אשמח לשמוע יותר פרטים על התהליך של השמלה ועל המעצבת (ואם אפשר גם מחירים בפרטי, יהיה אפילו יותר טוב).

אני כבר חודשים מחפשת סגנון לשמלה וממש אהבתי את שלך!!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

בטח שאפשר 
אז קודם כל תכנסי לאתר של בהדרה ותסתכלי ותתרשמי
דבר שני- השמלה שלי היא שמלה אקולוגית
זה אומר שבחרתי שמלה ובהדרה הפכה אותה לשמלת כלה
המחיר- עד 1800 ₪ שזה מאוד מאוד סביר
השמלה שלי המקורית היתה שמלה קצרה- סליחה על התמונה הגרועה שצולמה בפלאפון
ועליה בהדרה הוסיפה בד וקישוטים, תפרה, הרימה, הוסיפה, הורידה וזה מה שיצא


----------



## SSnow (9/6/13)

אחלה, תודה! 
עכשיו רק צריך למצוא שמלה בסיסית...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/6/13)

ואוו! איזה שמלה! 
ואיזה יפה את!
השמלה באמת מותאמת באופן מושלם לגזרה שלך!

היא מאד מיוחדת וממש אהבתי את הסגנון שלה!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)




----------



## Raspail (10/6/13)

תמונה מדליקה! 
ומזדהה בדיוק עם מה שכתבת, גם אני עשיתי אצל בהדרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השמלה שלך יפייפיה כמוך, נראית נוחה, מחמיאה ומאד מיוחדת!
וכיף גדול לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך, נראה שהכל קליל וזורם, ובאמת כ"כ רואים שנהנתם גם מהתהליך!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

נשיקה מהכלבה


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

בגדי חתן 
תודה לאל שלאלעד יש אחות מדהימה שלקחה אותו לקנות בגדים, 
הם היו 7 שעות בקניות עד שמצאו את מה שהיה לו גם נוח, גם יפה וגם לא יקר מידי. 
באמת שאני מודה לה שהיא לקחה אותו ועברה איתו את התהליך (הסיוט) הזה, ככה גם לי היתה הפתעה כשראיתי אותו לראשונה לבוש ומוכן.
החולצה והמכנסיים נקנו בדורון אשכנזי- חייטות אורבנית בת"א והוסט והעניבה נקנו בזארה ברעננה.


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

עוד


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

ונפגשים 
אלעד הגיע הביתה לאסוף אותי ויצאנו בשמחה ובששון לצילומים!


----------



## לולית23 (8/6/13)

ואחרון לבינתיים כי התעייפתי


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

אז ממשיכים עם הטבעות 
ההורים שלי נתנו לנו במתנה את הטבעות שלהם שהם לא עונדים כבר כמה שנים, 
את הטבעת של אלעד סבא שלי לקח לצורף שיבריק ויקטין אותה בשבילו, 
את הטבעת שלי קנינו בסוף בחנות בגרנד קניון בשם chic-o, הם היו מאוד נחמדים ונתנו לנו מחיר הוגן.
בחרנו יחד את הטבעת שלי, אהבנו את הפשטות ואת הייחוד שלה.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

נעליים- 
אם תשאלו אותי מה היה הכי קשה בחתונה התשובה היא למצוא נעליים, 
מכיוון שהמידה שלי היא 43 ובחלק מהנעליים 44 זה היה מאוד קשה, 
בחנויות הרגילות שאני קונה בהן לא היו נעליים מתאימות,
לבסוף הגעתי ליום מרוכז בכיכר השעון ביפו וקניתי נעליים אצל סי סרנו, הם היו מאוד יפות וגם די נוחות, 
אם מישהי מעוניינת הן להשאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







----------



## SSnow (9/6/13)

אפשר עוד תמונה של הנעליים? (אם יש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
ככל שאני קוראת יותר את הקרדיטים אני מוצאת יותר ויותר דברים שאהבתי! ... חח

אני בעייתי בנעליים וחוששת מכל תהליך החיפוש שלהם.
אני מידה 43-45 תלוי בדגמים... ולקוחה קבועה בנעלי קאיה בכיכר השעון (מעולם לא מצאתי משהו שאהבתי בסי סרנו) 

(לאחרונה התחלתי לחשוב על להזמין נעליים מחו"ל ובדיוק השבוע נראה לי שאזמין זוג לניסיון - יענו ליום יום - אם אצליח לקלוע עם המידה, אז נעלי החתונה שלי יהיו בהזמנה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

האם חיפשת בעוד מקומות ביפו / כיכר השעון? (אני מכירה רק את סי סרנו ואת נעלי קאיה, וכמובן שאשמח לשמוע על עוד מקומות)

סליחה שחפרתי...


----------



## song4me (9/6/13)

גם בעייתית בנעליים.. כמה המלצות 
אני מאוד אוהבת את סי סרנו. עדיין לא קניתי נעליים לחתונה, אבל בביקורים קודמים כבר שמעתי ממנו שאם אני קונה נעל לבנה הוא יכול לצבוע לי אותה אחר כך לשחור כדי שאוכל להשתמש בה שוב.
הבנתי שבחלק מהחנויות של פיילס שוז יש מידות נעליים גדולות.
לאחרונה גיליתי את אוסי הוד שמוכרת נעליים מחו"ל במידות גדולות בביתה בחולון (ניתן גם להזמין והיא תשלח בדואר) (יש לה דף בפייסבוק עם כל הדגמים).
יש גם חנות במגדלי תל אביב, שגם היא הומלצה לי כמה פעמים בעבר, אבל שכתי את השם לצערי.
המלצה אחרונה היא נעלי "בן ישי" אמנם לא לחתונה, אבל יש להם הרבה נעליים שמתאימות ליומיום...


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

בטח! 
אני גם תמיד קונה בקאיה, אבל לא היה שם דגם אלגנטי מספיק וחתונתי, אז התחלתי את הסבב הקבוע בכיכר השעון ומצאתי בסי סרנו, את מוזמנת להשאיל אותם אם תרצי!


----------



## SSnow (9/6/13)

הן ממש יפות! 
ולדעתי יראו גם נהדר בשחור (או כל צבע מדליק אחר!) 
תודה על ההצעה, אך החתונה שלי בחורף (ינואר) ולפני זה יהיה גם ביקור קצר לפראג (לרישום רשמי כמובן) אז אני צריכה נעלי חורף, וחשבתי על מגפונים.
מה גם שיש לי רעיון קונספטי (ברמת הצבעים) לחתונה והנעליים כנראה יהיו בצבע בולט כלשהו (טרם הוחלט סופית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

תכשיטים- 
הזמנתי דרך אטסי כמה תכשיטים שנראו לי מתאימים ולבסוף לא השתמשתי בהם, 
מצאתי  בבית זוג עגילים שיש לי כבר 6-7 שנים של מיכל נגרין והם התאימו בול! 
שרשרת היתה נראית לי מיותרת וכך גם צמיד שאני לא אוהבת.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

ציפורניים- 
התלבטתי הרבה מה לעשות איתן כי אני בדר"כ כוססת, אז חודש וחצי לפני החלטתי לגדל אותן.
מבחינת לק לא רציתי פרנץ' וצבע ורוד בהיר נראה עלי די חיוור כי העור שלי בעצמו מאוד ורדרד, 
אז בחרתי לעשות לק ג'ל כי זה הכי עמיד, 
ברגע האחרון ובהתייעצות עם מי שעשתה לי את הלק בחרתי צבע בסיס ועליו נצנצים זהובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש שיגידו שזאת בחירה נועזת ומוזרה אבל אני הייתי מאוד מרוצה, הרגשתי שזה מאוד "אני"


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

זר- 
מעולם לא חשבתי שהזר שלי יהיה כל כך יפה! 
בהתחלה בכלל לא רציתי זר, זה נראה לי מיותר ומיושן. 
אבל בסוף החלטתי שבגלל שאני מאוד אוהבת ורוד, עובדה שלא היה לה שום יצוג בהופעה הכללית שלי, אני רוצה זר ורוד, 
בחנות שהלכתי ראיתי ורדים בצבע אפרסק ונדלקתי עליהם, הם נראו לי מאוד מתאימים לשמלה ולמראה הכללי שהיה לי בראש, 
בפרחי אביטל בכרמיאל הכינו לי זר מהמם שלא רציתי להניח כל היום, הצטלמתי איתו בכל הזדמנות ואחרי החתונה ייבשתי אותו הפוך והוא נשאר לי למזכרת.
היחס של פרחי אביטל והשירות היו מעולים והמחיר ממש ממש סביר, מאוד ממליצה!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

קישוט רכב- 
עשיתי בפרחי אביטל גם את הקישוטים של הרכב, הקישוטים היו תוספת נחמדה על השברולט הישנה והצנועה שלנו
ביקשתי משהו פשוט שלא מגביל את שדה הראייה של הנהג, למרות הרוח החזקה הם לא זזו בכלל, היה נחמד לנסוע ככה.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

מלווים- 
אחות של אלעד ליוותה אותו וחברה טובה שלי ליוותה אותי, 
היה לנו ממש כיף יחד כי היה ממי לבקש משהו כשצריך וגם האווירה היתה הרבה יותר כיפית. 
פה אחותו שמה לי את ההינומה לצילומים


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

קייטרינג- שף רוסלן 
לאוהל יעל יש 2 חברות קייטרינג שעובדות איתו, 
אנחנו בחרנו בשף רוסלן- גוונים של טעם. 
מהפגישה הראשונה התחברנו לאישיות של רוסלן וראינו מולינו אדם שלא רק מכין אוכל אלא מפיק את האירוע ודואג לכל הפרטים, 
רוסלן היה מקסים ודאג לנו מול הספקים האחרים, אכפת לו מכל פרט ואילו הקטן ביותר, 
הוא לוקח את העבודה שלו מאוד ברצינות וזה מורגש בכל אירוע. 
המלצרים והצוות שלו מאוד נחמדים וגם כולם מעל גיל 20 מה שמשפר משמעותית את השירות, 
המחיר שלו כולל שירות מלצרים והוא דואג גם לריהוט האלטרנטיבי ולכוסות לבר.
קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על האוכל!! אפילו סבא שלי שנאמן לאוכל של סבתא שלי כבר שנים (ברצינות, אחרי כל מסעדה הוא יוצא ואומר לה שהאוכל שהיא מכינה יותר טוב) אמר לרוסלן שזאת הפעם הראשונה שהוא אכל יותר טוב מאשר בבית!
האוכל שרוסלן מכין מיוחד ולא פלצני, המנות הוגשו ברוחב לב ולא היה חסר שום דבר
אפילו קיבלנו 10 חמגשיות הביתה אחרי החתונה וזה היה ממש נחמד!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

בר ואלכוהול- 
לאוהל יעל יש בר אחד בשם ברברה, כך שלא היתה לנו זכות בחירה של ממש, 
בכל זאת היינו די מרוצים מהבר, 
לקחנו את התפריט הבסיסי וקנינו עוד 7 בקבוקים של אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ, 
בתור זוג שלא אוהב לשתות אנחנו חושבים שזה מספיק, האורחים היו מאוד מרוצים ממה שהיה לבר להציע.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

פתקי הושבה- 
פה החלטנו לאחד 2 מטרות, אחת היא שכל אחד ידע איפה הוא יושב והשנייה לתת מתנה קטנה לאורחים שלנו שהגיעו מרחוק, 
הזמנו את הקופסאות הקטנות האלה מEBAY  ומילאנו אותם בסוכריות גומי בצורת לבבות ונשיקות.
במדפסת ביתית הדפסנו את השם ומס' השולחן. התגובות היו טובות ואנשים נשנשו את הסוכריות בכיף.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

רב 
הרב שלנו היה יובל אלימלך, אחרי כל הסיפור מול הרבנות של כרמיאל יובל היה מקום המקלט שלנו, 
הוא איש מקסים שמאוד רחוק ממה שחושבים עליו כשאומרים "רב מחתן" החופה נערכה בקלילות, עם הרבה שמחה, 
לא יותר מידי "דוסיות" וכבדות שרבנים נוטים ללקות בה, ומצד שני לא יותר מידי בדיחות והומור שאני ואלעד לא אוהבים שעושים בחופות, בכל זאת המעמד חשוב ומרגש. 
לפי מה שיובל אמר לכל בקשה שלנו יש פתרון הלכתי, אני רציתי לתת לאלעד טבעת ולומר לא כמה מילים אבל בכל ההתרגשות העניין נשכח, 
אז אמרתי לו את מה שרציתי בסוף החתונה ונתתי לו את הטבעת שלו.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

כתובה- 
אמא שלי  שהיא אומנית בחסד הכינה לנו את הכתובה, היא ציירה עץ שהשורשים שלו עמוקים וציפורים שמסמלות זוגיות לכל החיים, 
היא הכניסה גם פסוקים שקשורים בזוגיות וקשירת קשר ותיבלה את הכל בהמון כישרון ואהבה


----------



## Norma Desmond (9/6/13)

וואוווו..... איזו כתובה מדהימה! 
והעובדה שמדובר בעבודת יד משדרגת את זה פי כמה וכמה


----------



## החלפתיניק (9/6/13)

כתובה יפהפיה 
תמסרי לאמא שלך


----------



## Guronet (9/6/13)

אני מאוהבת בזה! יש לי כמה שאלות 
איך היא ציירה זאת? באילו צבעים? האם היא ציירה ישירות על הכתובה או שהציור הודפס לאחר מכן יחד עם הכתוב?


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

תשובות 
היא ציירה את הציורים בצבעי מים, אחרי שהם התייבשו היא ציירה עוד שכבה בעטים דקים ועטי ג'ל
את הציור היא בקרה והדפיסה על קנווס וזאת הכתובה שאתם רואים
את הציור המקורי היא הפכה לברכת כלה שקראתי בחדר כמה דקות לפני החופה


----------



## shirpan (9/6/13)

מדהים!!! 
זה כל כך יפה ואישי ומרגש!!
כל הכבוד לאמא!
הציור עצמו גם יפייפה בפני עצמו.
תוכלי לשים עוד תמונה מוגדלת של הכתובה?


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

עוד תמונות של הכתובה


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)




----------



## shirpan (9/6/13)

יואו!! עוצר נשימה!!! 
כל כך יפה!!!!
איזה כיף לך שיש לך כתובה כל כך מיוחדת!


----------



## pipidi (10/6/13)

בהחלט יפיפיה!


----------



## Raspail (10/6/13)

זה מרהיב!! וכ"כ מרגש שזו יצירה של אמא שלך 
כמה היא מוכשרת!


----------



## arapax (10/6/13)

מיוחד ומרגש 
זכיתם


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

כוס יין- 
גם את כוס היין אמא שלי הכינה, הכוס עשויה מפורצלן ומעוטרת בעבודת יד, 
היא היום יושבת אצלינו בבית ובכל חג אנחנו נקדש איתה.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

חופה- 
בחרנו בחופה מסורתית, בלי כל העיצובים שנראו לנו מיותרים, את החופה החזיקו אח שלי ואח שלו, וחבר טוב שלי וחבר טוב שלו.
לפני הכל לולי נכנסה עם אחי הצעיר לחופה לצלילי imperial march כי חייבים קצת לצחוק
אלעד נכנס עם ההורים שלו ואני עם ההורים שלי
השיר שבחרנו היה may it be  של henya

והפאדיחה של החופה- הוא שפך עלי יין! אני לא מאמינה שלא התאמנו על זה לפני... אבל חברה שלי שהיתה לידי בחופה ממש טסה להביא לי מגבון להסרת כתמים והיום אין זכר לכתם


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)




----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

צלמים- 
ניסן סבה ורביד פרי
שני אומנים, כל אחד בתחומו ובסגנון שלו שחברו יחד בשביל לצלם את האירוע שלנו, את ניסן הכרתי דרך העבודה שלי, הוא היה בתחילת דרכו ועוד עבר כשכיר בחברת הייטק אבל הציג את עצמו כצלם, כשהוא אמר שהוא מתפטר ומתחיל לעבוד כצלם במשרה מלאה ביקשתי ממנו הצעה לצילום החתונה שלנו, הוא הציע שהוא ורביד (שיש לו ניסיון בצילום חתונות) יחברו יחד לפרויקט הזה ואנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהבחירה שלנו בהם, החיסרון היה חוסר הניסיון שלהם אבל דווקא זה התברר כיתרון בולט ואני אסביר את עצמי- כשאתה לוקח צלם חסר ניסיון יש בו מרכיב חשוב שאין אותו לצלם מאוד מנוסה וזאת ההתלהבות.
ניסן ורביד כל הזמן נתנו לנו תחושה שהחתונה שלנו היא הדבר הכי מלהיב שיש להם לעשות, בזמן החתונה הם חיפשו כל הזמן את הזוויות הכי טובות ואת הלוקיישנים הכי מחמיאים, אם זה לעלות על תל אבנים או לשכב על האדמה הם עשו הכל כדי שהצילומים יהיו מדהימים וככה הם נראים.
גם האווירה שהם השרו היתה של צחוק, של הומור, של זרימה וזה נורא חשוב ביום כזה מרגש ומלחיץ. 
כל אחד מהם צילם לפי העין האומנותית שלו וביחד הם ממש משלימים אחד את השני ביכולות האומנתיות והתפיסה שלהם את הזוגיות שלנו.
הם גם צילמו לנו את התמונות להזמנות שיצאו מקסימות.
המחיר שלהם גם נמוך יחסית וכולל אלבום מעוצב, אנחנו מרגישים שתפסנו אותם בזמן כי בוודאות עוד כמה שנים המחיר יעלה וגם הדרישה. מומלצים בחום!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

וידאו- 
גם פה התלבטנו אם בכלל לעשות וידאו, בסוף אני החלטתי מהכרות מעמיקה עם עצמי שחשוב לי שיהיה וידאו, 2 הסיבות שלי היו: אני נוטה להתרגש ואז אני לא מצליחה לקלוט הרבה ממה שקורה סביבי והוידאו יוכל לפצות על זה, והסיבה השנייה- לא רציתי להתחרט על ההחלטה שלי, וכך החלטנו שהתקציב לא יעבור את ה2000 ₪... החלטה די מוזרה למי שיודע מה המחירים של צלמי וידאו, במצוקתי פניתי לעזרת חבריי בפייסבוק ומשם צמחה הישועה- חברה טובה מהלימודים קישרה ביני לבין בן הדוד שלה שלומד תואר שני בצילום ומשם הכל היסטוריה, תמורת 1500 ₪ אסף ואילן צילמו לנו את החתונה במצלמת HD  קטנה ויעילה, הם היו מקסימים! לא הפריעו לאף אחד מהאורחים ולא הסתירו לאף אחד בחופה, עשו הכל כדי לצלם מהזוית הכי טובה (כולל לעלות על אחת מהאבנים כדי לצלם מלמעלה) ובכללי נתנו אווירה טובה ולא ממוסחרת, את העריכה טרם עשינו אבל יש לנו כמה הצעות תמורת 500 ₪ וככה הגענו לסכום שבתקציב 


----------



## goola8 (9/6/13)

היי 
תוכלי לתת לי את הפרטים של הצלמים הללו? גם אני חושבת על לוותר ואקח רק אם יהיה ממש זול..


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

די ג'יי- 
אביב דורון מפרש מיוזיק!
אדיר אדיר ושוב פעם אדיר! אביב פשוט נפלא! 
אחרי שפגשנו 3 תקליטנים שונים בחרנו באביב, הוא היה כל כך טוב שאין לנו מילים, 
גם המבוגרים וגם הצעירים החמיאו וממשיכים להחמיא לנו על הבחירה בו, 
הוא ידע לשלוף את השיר הנכון בזמן הנכון, הפתיע במלא סגנונות שהתאימו לכולם, ופשוט לא הפסיק לגרום לנו לרצות לרקוד עד שכבר היינו עייפים וביקשנו ממנו שישים את שיר הסיום, הרגליים כאבו ולא יכולנו להפסיק לרקוד, במיוחד בחתונה קטנה שנעשית במקום פתוח שהקהל יכול "להתפזר" המוזיקה חשובה, 
ואביב לא אכזב והפתיע אותנו ביכולת המדהימה שלו להרקיד ולשמח את כולם, היה נפלא!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

אבטיחים מפוסלים- 
את האבטיחים האלה הכין אחי המוכשר,
הוא פיסל כשני אבטיחים והפירות והקינוחים עוצבו מסביב, זה היה ממש מקסים ושדרג את הקינוחים הטעימים של רוסלן.


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/13)

איזו משפחה כשרונית!!! 
תענוג


----------



## פרילי 86 (9/6/13)

מה? 
זה באמת אבטיח? 
זה מושלם כל כך שזה נראה פוטושופ.

לא ידעתי שאפשר לעשות דברים כאלה באבטיח... יש לך אח מוכשר מאוד.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/6/13)

וואו! 
איפה הוא למד לעשות את זה??
תמיד כשאני רואה תמונות כאלה בפייסבוק, אני חושבת שאיזה יפני משועמם הכין את זה.
מהמם!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

הוא למד את זה מיפנית משועממת 
חחחח סתם, סתם
הוא מוכשר בדרכו שלו, בעיקר באוריגמי שהוא מכין (דרקונים, סוסים מכונפים ועוד ועוד)
ואז הוא התחיל לפסל בעץ... ולאט לאט חשב על עוד חומרים וכך הגיע לאבטיחים
צריך סכין מאוד חדה עם להב דק
וכמובן כדאי שיהיה גם כישרון
הוא רצה לפסל לנו עוד כמה אבל לא היה לו מספיק זמן
מצורפת תמונה של האבטיח השני


----------



## Raspail (10/6/13)

מדהים מדהים מדהים!!!!


----------



## Olga1986 (10/6/13)

זה כל כך יפה שאפילו הפוטושופ אכול קנאה


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

בובות ענק- 
זאת היתה ההפתעה שלנו לחתונה מהאחים של אלעד, 
אחותו השאילה את הבובות ממקום העבודה שלה ואח של אלעד וחבר שלו התחפשו לאריה ודובי, זה היה ממש חמוד! 
כולם התלהבו ורקדו והצטלמו עם הבובות, אני ואלעד היינו בעיקר בהלם מזה שיש לנו בובות ברחבה 


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

על כלבים וחתונות 
כלבתינו האהובה הגיעה איתנו לחתונה ובילתה איתנו את כל היום, היא מאוד התרגשה והיתה מבולבלת, בזמן הריקודים שמנו אותה בחדר חתן-כלה שתישן ותנוח, בסך הכל אנחנו לא מצטערים שהבאנו אותה אבל אין ספק שאולי לטובתה היה לה עדיף להישאר בבית, כל ההמולה וההתרגשות קצת הבהילו אותה ובגלל זה היא היתה רוב הזמן בחדר.


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

ליל הכלולות- 
זאת תמונה מהבוקר שאחרי
נשארנו לישון באוהל יעל עם כ12 חברים והאחים שלי ושל אלעד. אחותו בנתה לנו אוהל ענקי ושמה לנו מזרן גדול ומלא כריות ושמיכות, נכנסנו לשם ב3 לפנות בוקר פשוט גמורים, שלושתינו (אלעד, אני ולולי) נשכבנו על המזרנים ונחרנו עד 7 בבוקר.
בבוקר קמנו כולם ואכלנו ארוחת בוקר טעימה, פרשנו מחצלת והבאנו מבעוד מועד צידנית עם מלא גבינות ושתייה, זה היה ממש כיף, גם בגלל שהחגיגה נמשכה עוד קצת וגם בגלל שזה נתן לנו הזדמנות להיות עם החברים הקרובים עוד כמה שעות ולעכל את החוויה.
התכנון היה לטייל לאחר מכן באחד הנחלים הקרובים אבל בגלל שהיינו נורא עייפים ויתרנו ונסענו הביתה.


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/13)

אפשר להשכיר את שירותיה של אחותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה שהיא הייתה אחות מושלמת וגיסה מעולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכלל, אני אוהבת מאוד את ההירתמות של כל בני המשפחה. זה מקסים בעיני!


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

היא מדהימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חבל שהיא לא פרסמה פה קרדיטים כי החתונה שלה היתה פגז!
ובכלל היא גם יפה וגם אישיות וגם חכמה טפו טפו שתישאר ככה תמיד
באמת שבלעדיה ובלי עוד בני משפחה זה לא היה אותו דבר
כאות תודה (ועוד לפני שידענו כמה היא תתן מעצמה) נתנו לה במתנה איפור וסירוק לאירוע והיא נראתה מדהים עוד יותר


----------



## לולית23 (9/6/13)

מילים של סיכום 
עוד תמונה מהיום שאחרי באוהל שלנו... וכמה מילים:
הקרדיטים האלה מוקדשים לאינה מהפורום הידועה גם בכינויה fayeV שהשאילה לי באהבה את שמלת הכלה שלה לצילומים להזמנה, ושהקרדיטים שלה היוו מקור השראה, רוגע ומפלט ברגעים מוזרים בתכנון החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





תודה מיוחדת למי שמנהל את היקום הזה שדאג שאלעד ואני ניפגש
ותודה לכל שאר בנות הפורום ובני הפורום שיעצו, הרגיעו, נתנו פרופרוציה, הצחיקו, חלקו והיו כאן.
טיפ נוסף מכל הלב-
שימו לב תמיד שהחתונה תישאר שלכם, שהיא תשקף את האופי והרצון שלכם, שהיא תהיה צנועה אבל שלא יחסר שום דבר, שהיא תהיה מיוחדת אבל לא גרנדיוזית
ואל תשכחו שהעבודה האמיתית מתחילה ביום שאחרי 
באהבה
קורל- לולית23


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/13)

ריגשת! 
תודה רבה על קרדיטים מדהימים.
נהניתי מאוד!
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב והאהבה שיש בעולם.
נראה שזכיתם ביופי של משפחה - תשמרו עליה


----------



## butwhy (9/6/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים! 
אהבתי במיוחד את הטאץ' האישי שלכם ושל כל בני המשפחה שניכר בכל פינה ושימשיך וילווה אתכם לכל החיים, אם בחפצים פיזיים (כמו הכוס והכתובה)  ואם לאו.
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## goola8 (9/6/13)

את מקסימה 
וכמו כן כלבתך!


----------



## arapax (10/6/13)

כיף לקרוא 
ולראות את ההתגייסות והמעורבות של המשפחות שלכם... מאחלת לכם אושר ובריאות


----------



## FayeV (10/6/13)

ריגשת אותי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה חמודה, תודה רבה על ההקדשה! היה שווה לחכות לקרדיטים המלאים - נראה שהיה נהדר, את נראית פשוט מדהים, וממש כיף לראות את האהבה שלך ושל אלעד. איזה כיף שבזכות ההשאלה זכיתי להכיר אותך גם באופן אישי


----------



## לולית23 (11/6/13)

תודה לך!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת שאת מקסימה והיה ממש מגניב להכיר אותך!


----------



## SSnow (10/6/13)

מקסים!! 
נורא נהניתי לקרוא (ובהחלט לקחתי כמה טיפים ורעיונות.. ותודה מראש)
נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מדהימה, אישית ומיוחדת בדיוק כמוכם!
מאחלת המון אושר ואהבה להמשך החיים בדיוק כפי שמתקף מהתמונות של יום חתונתכם!


----------



## pilpelet4u (10/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נראה שהיה מאוד כיף ומאוד אתם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים ומרגשים! 
עכשיו סיימתי לקרוא את ההודעות שנשארו לי. 
את ובעלך נראים ממש מגניבים - וכך גם המשפחה. 
היה מאד מרגש לקרוא על ההירתמות של כל בני המשפחה לעזור לכם - על המקוריות והכישרון ובעיקר- על האהבה הגדולה!

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## spur (10/6/13)

מזל טוב ענקי 
היה כיף גדול לקרוא את הקרדיטים


----------



## לולית23 (11/6/13)

תודה שקראתם ותודה שאהבתם את הבחירות שלנו ואת הפרטים הקטנים והחשובים
עכשיו אני מבינה כמה כיף זה לפרסם קרדיטים
רק טוב לכולם!


----------



## bluestvixen (10/6/13)

מזל טוב לך גברת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב לראותך!


----------



## Raspail (10/6/13)

פשוט מקסים!!! 
התמונות מהממות אחת אחת!
הכתובה האישית מרהיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובאביטחים כבר התעלפתי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני לא מאמינה שאחיך עשה אותם, מרוב שזה נראה מדהים קשה להאמין שזה אמיתי!
והכי כיף שנשארתם לישון במקום עם החברים והאחים! הייתי בחתונה כזו פעם בצפון שנשארנו לישון עם החתן והכלה וזו חוויה לכל החיים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (10/6/13)

איזו חתונה מיוחדת! 
באמת יוצא דופן!


----------



## דנדוש152 (11/6/13)

וואו... 
קרדיטים מדהימים!

קודם כל, נראית מהממת. ובכלל - הכל כל כך עדין ובטעם טוב.

מזל טוב


----------

